# How do you set up DishComm?



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

I did a search and couldn't find this, and it doesn't appear to be part of the 622 review, since it was not an active feature at that time.

I have 2 622's, with one connected to a phone line. What are the set-up procedures/settings for the 622 connected to the phone line - and what are the set-up procedures/settings for the "remote" 622?

Any help is appreciated. if there is already a discussion on this, please point me to it, thanks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

MENU 6, 1, 8 and the 622 will search for other DishComm units on the same electrical circuit.

Some remodeled homes have a split electrical system. If the other unit is on a different branch of the power companies grid (i.e, one on one 110v. half of a 220 circuit and the other on the other half), it will not be found.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The other caveat to is if you have you 622s hooked up to a surge protector, power conditionar, UPS they will most likely not be able to find each other.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Some remodeled homes have a split electrical system. If the other unit is on a different branch of the power companies grid (i.e, one on one 110v. half of a 220 circuit and the other on the other half), it will not be found.


I'll be the first to admit that I don't know the manner in which the 622 uses the AC circuit for its communications functions. But if it uses the zero-crossing interval like X10 products do, then there may be a solution -- X10, PowerHouse, etc. makes pathway bridging devices that mount in your breaker box for curing those split circuit situations. Whether or not such a device would work for the 622 is another matter.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

They also make a device that plugs into your dryer 220 plug that will brigde the two 110 sides. As AVJohnnie says, I'm not sure if that will help the Dish receivers but it does help the X10 communications if your house splits the incoming 220 circuit into two seperate 110 legs.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> They also make a device that plugs into your dryer 220 plug that will brigde the two 110 sides. As AVJohnnie says, I'm not sure if that will help the Dish receivers but it does help the X10 communications if your house splits the incoming 220 circuit into two seperate 110 legs.


I bought one of those but it only made matters worse. Don't know why, should have asked for my money back but didn't and it is now in a box in the garage.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

I went through the set-up menu and neither unit "finds" the other one. I didn't know if I was missing a step, or something. I do use surge protectors, so that is the most likely cause. Thanks for the replies - just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Is Dishcomm enabled yet?
I tried setting my receivers up with it about a month ago & it didn't work. I called E* & they said it would be a few months before it would be available. Thanks.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

cyclone27 said:


> Is Dishcomm enabled yet?
> I tried setting my receivers up with it about a month ago & it didn't work. I called E* & they said it would be a few months before it would be available. Thanks.


It was enabled on ViP622's with l4.01. Lots of problems with HomePlug (which is what dishcomm is) if you are using most surge protectors and any UPS. Sometimes houses have split power supplies that also can cause problems.

Note there are several HomePlug certified surge protectors, but they are a bit expensive.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> It was enabled on ViP622's with l4.01. Lots of problems with HomePlug (which is what dishcomm is) if you are using most surge protectors and any UPS. Sometimes houses have split power supplies that also can cause problems.
> 
> Note there are several HomePlug certified surge protectors, but they are a bit expensive.


At present each of my 622s are plugged into "Power Sentry" brand protector strips (the large AV version Costco used to carry in their stores) and the Dishcomm works - Well, at least the Dishcomm setup on each 622 finds the other receiver. But since they are both connected to Telco jacks as well (and there's no need for them not to be), I can't really say whether or not Dishcomm is really working "as advertised" on my configuration.


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

I have two 622s using Dishcomm. I had to remove them from the surge protectors. The receiver that is not plugged into a phone line must have the modem type set to remote. I think it is "menu, 6, 1, 4".


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Call me nutty, but what are the benefits of DishCOMM?

I have a 622 and a 625. Can I transfer SD programs from the 625 to the 622?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope..

The benefit is the ability to share a phone connection. Ofcourse not all receivers support DishComm. But going forward more will and it will allow you to only have one DishComm enabled receiver hooked to the phone line and all the other receivers share the connection and don't have to have seperate phone connections. 

It is handy if you have a receiver in a room with no phone line. But it comes with the caveats listed above.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Nope..
> 
> The benefit is the ability to share a phone connection. Ofcourse not all receivers support DishComm. But going forward more will and it will allow you to only have one DishComm enabled receiver hooked to the phone line and all the other receivers share the connection and don't have to have seperate phone connections.
> 
> It is handy if you have a receiver in a room with no phone line. But it comes with the caveats listed above.


I do have such an issue. However, I'm leery of frying my receiver/DVR plus any equipment next to it just to save on an additional phone jack. :nono2:

Thanks for the info, Ron. I will pass on DishComm.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

I have (I think) set up my Vip622s for DishComm - both see each other. One of them is attached to the phone line, shouldn't I be able to get caller ID on the one that isn't attached? Also, how do I know that the one that is not attached to the phone line will not get the extra DVR fee?

Thanks!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jkinghome said:


> I have (I think) set up my Vip622s for DishComm - both see each other. One of them is attached to the phone line, shouldn't I be able to get caller ID on the one that isn't attached? Also, how do I know that the one that is not attached to the phone line will not get the extra DVR fee?
> 
> Thanks!


You must also set the modem type as remote in your phone system menu (menu 6 1 4). Make sure you also test it.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> You must also set the modem type as remote in your phone system menu (menu 6 1 4). Make sure you also test it.


 Tried that, and no joy... any more ideas?


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Fellas,

Unless I'm missing something, almost all homes in the US have 220 volt systems split into 2 110 circuits. At least all the homes I've checked out in the last dozen years or so.

Miner


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jkinghome said:


> Also, how do I know that the one that is not attached to the phone line will not get the extra DVR fee?


You either subscribe to AEP (no DVR fee) or you don't ($5.98 for each extra DVR). IOW, the DVR fee has nothing to do with the phone line. Each extra receiver has an additional outlet or lease fee that you can't get out of. Each dual output receiver _also_ has a program access fee which can be waived if it is connected to a phone line, either directly or via DishCOMM.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> You either subscribe to AEP (no DVR fee) or you don't ($5.98 for each extra DVR). IOW, the DVR fee has nothing to do with the phone line. Each extra receiver has an additional outlet or lease fee that you can't get out of.


Thanks - I obviously stated the wrong phrase... and I stand corrected


BobaBird said:


> Each dual output receiver _also_ has a program access fee which can be waived if it is connected to a phone line, either directly or via DishCOMM.


but doesn't help my question on why DishCOMM isn't working...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I just set up DishComm and it is working. One receiver did not "see" the other one automatically so I had to use the Add button and manually enter the R00 number for the other receiver. After that, it found it and DishComm seems to work. The phone system setup must be set to remote modem type. I tested Caller ID twice. Once I got the CID display on the remote receiver and once I did not but that's not unusual for my primary receiver eihter.


----------

